# Micro-skiffs; Big Airboats; and Super Fast Cats



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

As top rated Texas fishing resorts and lodges go we're proud to offer the best guided fishing trips including specialty flyfishing and airboat red fishing. We offer multiple approaches including boat fishing, wade fishing, poling skiff, and spot and stalk adventures.

*Explosive Runs as Schools Collide*

The back marsh just really shines this time of year. As guests break out of the late Winter doldrums it's hard to resist that urge to get on the water and catch some fish. Cooler water termperatures position the fish over mud/grass. During the early Spring months, there is a sand worm that emerges from hibernation that is like an alarm clock going off for foraging schools of Redfish and Black Drum to move into the area. This is when we "get the mix" of both Redfish and large schools of Black Drum congragating in the same areas. That just makes for some drag burning encounters that can flat wear a person down. Black Drum and Redfish are in the same "drum family" but they're built just a tad different. Both are excellent table fare and I sweat the Black Drum, with their high back, tend to outfight Redfish in the same size Class. Check out our *Facebook* page for the latest action.

*Speckled Trout*

When it comes to Trout fishing, wade fishing artificial lures this time of year is just something to behold. Cooler temperatures and an concentrations of small fry and bait fish coming into the bays makes for epic encounters on the spotted beauties. Regardless of your approach or passion, it's just hard to beat fishing on the middle Texas Coast "anytime".

This Spring has been a lot of fun with friends and family groups; Spring Breakers; and, Corporate client and employee appreciation trips. Eager youngsters out of school with family allows us to make some memories for the youngsters. Wind, rain, and fog are behind us, but many of them came prepared and fished through it like champs taking solid fish for the effort. Follow us on *Instagram*

*Lodge News - Two New Massive Air Rangers*

We've been busy the past six months posturing for growth in the coming years. Later this week, we will pick up two new American Airboat 20 x 8 Air Rangers. These classic big airboats that we're famous for in both fishing and waterfowl hunting will be making the journey from Orange, Texas here to Seadrift and of course it's always exciting. The addition of the 2nd airboat is really setting us up for even more great fishing and waterfowl flexibility and above all "enhancement of the customer experience".

*Big Cat & Micro-skiffs*

We also completed Capt. James Cunningham's new 25 Mowdy Cat with a Mercury 350 Verado 4 Stroke and late last week we accepted delivery of our newest addition an 18' Ankona Shadowcast "micro poling skiff" for our personalized fly fishing and sight casting trips. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

Purchasing boats takes planning and of course lots of help from our great sponsors. We couldn't do it without them or our great customers that have made us a "top lodge destination". To that end, we thank you all so much!

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started* HERE.*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

